# The new Swamp Jockey's



## George G (Feb 15, 2016)

Last night the one kid was having a hard time starting a Stihl chainsaw. Hands it over to the other kid, one pull and it's running. Soon as they started cutting the log, the Stihl turned into what looked like maybe a Homelite. Some funny stuff right their.


----------



## Brad2185 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looked like a ole XL-12?


----------



## TBS (Feb 29, 2016)

I wish I had that ole homelite. I've noticed that in a couple episodes.


----------

